#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Лечебное голодание.

## Вадим Асадулин

Хотелось бы рассказать о лечебном голодании. Думаю, буддистам должно быть интересно. Я применяю голодание более 30 лет. Вначале своей практики ориентировался на западные медицинские критерии и диагнозы для проведения лечебного голодания.
После приобретения определённого опыта применения Восточной Медицинской Философии, понял, что диагнозы западной медицины, не учитывающие Индивидуальное Телосложение человека не могут быть критерием для применения этого метода, но противопоказания, предусмотренные инструктивными письмами необходимо учитывать, чтоб не иметь в дальнейшем проблем с законом. 
На сегодняшний день использую другие принципы отбора на голодание согласно Канона Тибетской Медицины «Чжуд ши».
Т. 2. ГЛАВА 2. ЗАЧАТИЕ.
Соития, переутомления, ночные бдения, дневной сон, потуги (при запоре), горячая, острая, тяжелая пища, запоры, голод, жажда, купание, кровопускание запретны в течение восьми месяцев (беременности). 
ГЛАВА 9. УСЛОВИЯ ВОЗНИКНОВЕНИЯ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ.
Условия, способствующие заболеванию, бывают общими и частными. 
Общие: сезоны первоэлементов, демоны гдон, яды, неподходящее питание, неверное лечение и дурные деяния. 
Частные: избыток горького, «лёгкого», «грубого», половые излишества, голод, недосыпания, чрезмерная работа па пустой желудок, обильное кровотечение, сильные рвота и понос, охлаждение на морозе, плач до утомления, горе в сердце, многословие, 
питание долгое время несытной пищей, сдерживание позывов, а также потуги чрезмерные — вот эти условия приводят Ветер в движение. 
ГЛАВА 15. КАК СЕБЯ ВЕСТИ В ЧАСТНЫХ СЛУЧАЯХ.
Голод, жажду, рвоту, зевоту, чиханье, дыхание, сон и кашель не подавляй. Слюну, кал, газы, мочу и семя не задерживай. 
При подавлении голода тело разрушится, силы ослабнут, аппетит пропадет, закружится голова, в этом случае поешь немного легкой, маслянистой и теплой пищи. 
При подавлении жажды будут сухость во рту, головокружение, боль в сердце, безумие. 
При этом хорошо помогает «прохладное». 
При задержке рвоты исчезает аппетит, появляются одышка, скйа-рбаб, ме-дбал, гйан-па, "брас, мдзе, болезни глаз, кашель и болезни римс. Надо голодать и вдыхать через рот дым сандала, алоэ и отваром их рот полоскать. 
…Если при задержках и запорах тужиться, это вызовет всякие болезни и может ветер возбудить, поэтому лучше соблюдать режим питья, еды и принимать лекарства. Такие болезни от голодания могут стихнуть и расплавиться. 
ГЛАВА 29. ДВА ОБЩИХ СРЕДСТВА ЛЕЧЕНИЯ.
Затем риши Видьяджняна молвил такие слова: О великий риши, слушай! 
Все многообразие способов лечения сводится к двум: общим и особенным. 
Общие. Поскольку то, что лечится, имеет два (вида) [93], то и способов общих тоже два: 
укрепление питанием и ослабление голоданием. …
… Лучше быть сухощавым, чем толстым, — соблюдай меру в упитывающем (лечении). 
Голодание. Показания, средства, применяемые для этого, польза, вред от избытка и лечение вреда — итого пять (вопросов). 
Показания: несварение, питание маслом, тугоподвижность конечностей, римс, гчин-снйин, кхонг-брас, дрег, грум, болезни селезенки, гортани, головного мозга, сердца, понос и рвота от Жара, тяжесть в теле, расстройство аппетита, задержка кала и мочи, ожирение, болезни чху-сер и увеличение Слизи и Желчи. 
Сильным, молодым голодать лучше зимой. При этом лекарства назначают успокаивающие и очищающие. Успокаивающие приводят неуравновешенные пороки 
в состояние равновесия. Лечат сочетанием пищи, лекарств, образа жизни и процедур. 
Тех, у кого сил мало, лечат ограничением в питании и питье, давая понемногу легкоусвояемую пищу. 
Тем, у кого силы средние, давать в отварах и порошках составы, вызывающие тепло и способствующие созреванию. 
Сильных заставляй днем и ночью трудиться до пота, лечи их прижиганием, компрессами, ваннами и кровопусканием. Очищающие дают, чтобы возбудить и изгнать болезни. 
Составы: болезнь из зоны непереваривания удаляют рвотными, из зоны переваривания — клизмами жам-рци. 
Если болезнь вообще во всем теле — назначь слабительное, а если в сосудах — сделай очищение сосудов. 
Подавление болезни успокаивающими и очищающими дает ясность органам чувств, телу легкость, хороший аппетит и работоспособность. Голод и жажда приходят во время, кал и газы выходят легко. При чрезмерном голодании истощаются силы тела, мясо высыхает, кружится голова, сон пропадает, портится цвет, слабеют голос и органы чувств, сохнет во рту, исчезает аппетит, болят икры, бедра, копчик, ребра, сердце и головной мозг, появляются римс, рвота и болезни Ветра. В этих случаях полезно все, что упитывает. 
Если применять мясо хищных (зверей) и клизмы жам-рци, есть досыта и спать вволю, то тело станет тучным, как у свиньи. Равного мясу нет средств, дающих телу дородность. 
Короче говоря, тех, кого надо упитывать, не ослабь, если им надо сделать очищение, дай помягче, а тех, кого надо ослабить, не укрепи. 
При накоплении Ветра и истощении Слизи и Желчи лечи укреплением, 
а при истощении Ветра и накоплении Слизи и Желчи лечи голоданием. 
Опору и опирающееся лечат одним средством [94]. 
Примечание: 
[93] В данном случае имеются в виду худые и толстые люди.
[94] Опора — «вредимые», опирающиеся — «пороки». 
Т.3. Глава 2. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ ВЕТРА.
У болезней Ветра есть причины, условия, различия, признаки и способы лечения — итого пять вопросов. Причина их — это Ветер с шестью признаками [2], находящийся в своих обычных местах [3] и вызванный похотью, рожденной неведением. Условия [4] — горькое, «легкое», «жесткое», утомление от страсти, голод, недосыпание, труд тела и языка на голодный желудок, обильная потеря крови, сильная рвота и понос, охлаждение на ветру, потеря аппетита, плач, печаль, усиленная работа тела и языка, длительное употребление малопитательной пиши, сдерживание позывов или, наоборот, тужение….
… [Ветер] Держатель Жизни восстает от грубой пищи, голода, напряжения, сильных потуг и сдерживания позывов. Признаки таковы: головокружение, затруднение вдоха и глотания, сердцебиение.
…[Третий способ]: обследование того, что помогает или вредит. Если помогают [употребление] мяса, вина, патоки, горячего, сочного, растирания, согревание у огня и на солнце и насыщение, а вредят холодная вода, дар, несвежая зелень, чай, перец Бунге, голод, холод, многословие, бессонница, совокупления и заботы — болезнь вызвана Ветром. 
Примечание:
[2] Шесть признаков Ветра — совокупность формализованных характеристик Ветра, обозначаемых терминами «грубый», «легкий», «холодный», «тонкий», «твердый» и «подвижный». Из них в описании симптомов болезни реальное значение имеет только термин «твердый» при пальпации живота.
[3] Общими, или обычными, местами Ветра в теле считаются область ниже пупка, таз, низ живота.
[4] Под термином «условия» подразумеваются все факторы, которые приводят к накоплению, истощению и возбуждению Ветра и переводят его таким образом в патологический режим функционирования.
Глава 4. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ СЛИЗИ.
При распространении слизи в мясе назначают мясо, [сваренное] в бараньем желудке, «Гранат-4», голодание и [физический] труд.
Раздел 2. Лечение внутренних болезней.
ЛЕЧЕНИЕ МА-ЖУ, ЯВЛЯЮЩЕГОСЯ КОРНЕМ ВСЕХ ВНУТРЕННИХ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ.
… При малой [силе] ма-жу назначай голодание, ограничивай питье.
…При ма-жу с отрыжкой прижги точку на пятке между грязной и чистой кожей [7] и заставь больного в тот день голодать.
[7] Это — точка на выпуклой части пятки.
Глава 9. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ БОЛЕЗНИ ОР.
Общие: при свежей болезни назначай голодание и легкую пищу.
Глава 22. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ЖАРА КХРУГС.
Если климат, сезон, конституция и возраст [больного] будут со знаком Ветра [3], то горе, заботы, бессонница, соития, аскетизм, голод через меру и утомление приведут к возбуждению Ветра и Крови и Жару Желчи, который будет раздуваться ветром.
[3] В «Вайдурья-онбо» говорится о «запахе болезней».
Глава 23. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ЖАРА РИМС.
…Пока римс находится в пушковых волосах, назначь голодание и кипяченую воду,
...При римс слизи дай отвар «Девясил высокий-4», отвар кумарчика, адатоды, имбиря, сыти и гипекоума. Этот отвар заставит [римс] созреть. Назначь голодание и кипяток по утрам и вечерам.
….О том, как заставить созреть. Поскольку [этот римс], попадая в прозрачный сок, подавляет огонь желудка и закупоривает сосуды, надо назначить голодание, кипяченую воду по утрам и вечерам, горячую рисовую или мучную похлебку с приправами, теплый отвар гедихиума, кумарчика и гипекоума с сытью; отвар тиноспоры, сыти, осота и имбиря.
….Жар в зависимости от местности, сезона, возраста, типа конституции больного, питания и режима бывает сильным или слабым. При сильном жаре нельзя ждать его созревания. Назначь на один день голодание и дай свежее мясо.
Глава 27 ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ЧХАМ-ПА.
… При чхам-па-римс назначь голодание и кипяченую воду; отваром «трех плодов» с тиноспорой, сверцией, пикроризой и девясилом высоким вытягивай пот.
Раздел 4. Лечение болезней верхней части тела.
Глава 28 ЛЕЧЕНИЕ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ ГОЛОВЫ.
При болезни от слизи назначь печение старым маслом, потом дай рвотные, поставь компресс из «пяти горячих» и бодяка; назначь растирание из красного перца, гедихиума и гороховой муки, голодание и носовое лекарство из редьки и меда.
Раздел 5. Лечение болезней плотных и полых [органов].
Глава 34 ЛЕЧЕНИЕ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ СЕРДЦА.
О причинах. Болезни сердца вызываются волнением, горем, голодом, бессонницей и сильным гневом.
Глава 36. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ ПЕЧЕНИ.
При дуг-тхабс назначай голодание и вытяни [болезнь] рвотным из сгущенного отвара айована с содой; назначь семисложный порошок из старой бирюзы, шафрана, гвоздики, меконопсиса цельнолистного, бутонов, лепестков и тычинок бомбакса — запить порошок отваром рябчика мутовчатого, камнеломки зонтичковой, акации и корицы.
Глава 51. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ РВОТЫ.
Способы лечения. Всем назначай голодание, горячую воду и легко перевариваемую пишу понемногу. После еды брызгай на лицо холодную воду.
Глава 52. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ПОНОСА.
Лечение. При ма-жу и слабости огня желудка назначай голодание, рисовый суп, свежее мясо с имбирной приправой в небольших порциях, кипяток и мягкое вино…
Глава 56. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ПОНОСА ЖАРКИХ СТРАН.
Способы лечения. Сперва, пока болезнь еще не созрела, назначай голодание, по утрам и вечерам кипяченую воду; для быстрого созревания [болезни] и прекращения поноса
давай отвар фаната, эгле, сумаха, девясила британского, имбиря и кориандра. Избыток кала удаляй очистителем из прутняка, «трех плодов» и перца длинного и клизмой нируха.
Глава 62. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ РАЗРОЗНЕННЫХ МЕЛКИХ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ.
Опухание грудей лечи голоданием и слабительными; давай на рассвете золу пятилистника с опаленной шерстью с хвоста голубого барана и нашатырем с детской мочой.
Глава 63. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ БРАС.
Внутренние брас, созревая, хуже поддаются лечению. Поэтому лечить их надо, пока они еще свежие. Назначай голодание и отвар борца разнолистного, прутняка, ластовника, сосны и черного перца.
Глава 72. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ДЕТСКИХ БОЛЕЗНЕЙ.
При рвоте пищей назначай голодание — и все пройдет.
Глава 82. ОБЩЕЕ ЛЕЧЕНИЕ РАН.
Чтобы свежая рана не кровоточила и не опухала, запрети есть и пить, держи [раненого] в голоде.
…. Чтобы нарастало молодое мясо, вложи в рану нашатырь, листья полыни Гмелина, клещевину, костус и заставь раненого поголодать один день.
Глава 86 ЛЕЧЕНИЕ РАН КОНЕЧНОСТЕЙ.
Людям зрелого возраста и людям типа Желчи надо назначить голодание на пять—девять дней, детям и людям типа Слизи — на три дня, старикам и людям типа Ветра — на один день.
Т. 4. ГЛАВА 13. ЛЕЧЕНИЕ МАСЛОМ, КОТОРОЕ ПРЕДШЕСТВУЕТ ПЯТИ НАЗНАЧЕНИЯМ.
Польза масла. Оно дает цвет, силу, ясность чувств, старых укрепляет.
(Вред). При переедании масло выходит через верх и низ, пропадает аппетит. 
Весной растительное масло возбуждает Слизь и Желчь. Зимой от жира бывают зябкость и несварение. Эти осложнения лечат голодом, жаждой, компрессом, рвотой, горохом и рисом, старым шо и прозрачным чан. 
ГЛАВА 14. СЛАБИТЕЛЬНЫЕ, КОТОРЫЕ ОТНОСЯТСЯ К ЧИСЛУ ПЯТИ НАЗНАЧЕНИЙ
Слишком сильные очистители истощают силы, порождают Ветер, убивают Огонь. 
В этом случае лечить пищей и лекарствами с «горячими» свойствами, а также теплом. 
Если очиститель окажется слабым, он болезнь возбудит, но не выгонит. Пропадет аппетит, пища и питье перестанут усваиваться, сила болезни возрастет, увеличатся Слизь и Желчь. Тогда нужно предписать голод и жажду, морской солью и гранатником поддержать Огонь желудка. 
Мной сделана выборка цитат о голодании из «ЧЖУД-ШИ», памятника средневековой тибетской культуры. Этими цитатами я хотел подчеркнуть, что голодание, как лечебная процедура является частью Тибетской Традиционной Медицины. 
Это ни чуть не умаляет заслуг основоположника разгрузочно-диетической терапии в Советском Союзе проф. Николаева Юрия Сергеевича. Показания и технология РДТ требует совершенствования с учётом индивидуальных особенностей каждого человека, а не западного диагноза. 
«Чжуд-ши» — классический источник тибетской медицины, в котором собран многовековой опыт тибетских лекарей, использовавших в своей практике достижения медицинских систем Индии, Китая и других стран. Излагаются основные положения тибетской медицины, представлены теоретические установки и лекарственное сырье. Впервые на русском языке описаны методы диагностики, технология приготовления лекарственных форм, способы назначения и техника проведения различных процедур. Во вступительной статье дан краткий обзор истории тибетской медицины, освещена проблема авторства трактата. Книга представляет интерес для исследователей истории культуры и медицины, а также филологов, философов, этнографов. 
Перевод с тибетского Д. Б. Дашиева. 
http://tibet-med.narod.ru/hi/hi.htm

----------

Lanky (02.01.2015), Эделизи (02.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

Сколько дней можно голодать, чтоы скинуть вес? Можно ли голодать на зелёном чае?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (02.01.2015)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Голодание подразумевает полный отказ от пищи. Последнее время применяю тибетские лекарства во время голодания. Думаю, просто чай без сахара или чего-либо, применять можно. Подобную рекомендацию даю впервые.
Голодание должно иметь конкретную цель. Снижение веса - специальная методика.

----------

Нико (02.01.2015)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Чтобы успешно использовать голодание, необходимо досконально изучить суть методики. Этого можно достичь двумя способами: голодать под наблюдением и руководством опытного человека и самому изучать этот лечебное голодание. В первом случае можно голодать в клинике или санатории, во втором - самостоятельно ознакомиться с голоданием по книгам. 
Ниже представлены книги авторов, которые вложили в развитие и пропаганду голодания все свои силы. Эти книги помогут вам на начальном этапе, проведут вас по всем этапам голодания, научат, вдохновят и поддержат в трудную минуту.
Хочется сказать большое спасибо автором этих чудесных книг по голоданию, которые раскрывают для нас секреты этого универсального метода лечения и оздоровления!
Классики голодания
1.  Поль С.Брег."Чудо голодания" -/ rar -160 KB/ 

2. Герберт М. Шелтон "Голодание и здоровье" -  /zip-320 KB/
3. Ю. С. Николаев, Е. И. Нилов, В. Г. Черкасов "Голодание ради здоровья" - /zip-280 KB/
4. Георгий Александрович Войтович "Исцели самого себя" - /rar-92 KB/
5. А.А. Суворин "Метод Суворина. Лечение голоданием" - / rar -37,6 KB /

6. Герберт М. Шелтон "Ортотрофия: питание и голодание" - /zip-607 KB/

7 .Герберт М. Шелтон "Здоровье для всех"-  /zip-320 KB/

8. Эптон СИНКЛЕР "Совершенное ЗДОРОВЬЕ" - /rar- 56kb/
9. Арнольд Эрет "Лечение голодом и плодами" - / zip 49 kb/

Современная литература по голоданию
1. "Как вернуться к жизни"- книга проф.А.П. Столешникова /анализ американской литературы по голоданию /rar-98,2 kb/
2. М.И. Петров "Лечение голоданием по методике А А Суворина" /rar- 632KB/ 
3. Николай Курдюмов "Техника и нюансы голодания" - /rar-28 kb/
4. Светлана Ермакова, Леонид Жаров  Голодание для здоровья: семейный опыт  (главы из книги)/rar-78 kb/
5. Василий ВОРОНОВ  "Мой опыт голодания  (методика А Суворина)"- /rar- 56kb/
6. Длительное голодание при раковых заболеваниях по Л. Строгату - /rar- 10kb/
7. Рудольф Бройс - соковое голодание для раковых больных или "Лечение заболеваний, считающихся неизлечимыми, естественными средствами" - /rar- 78kb/
Медицинская литература по лечебному голоданию
1. МИНИСТЕРСТВА ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ И СОЦИАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ РФ - Применение разгрузочно-диетической терапии (РДТ) в восстановительной медицине. Пособие для врачей." Москва 2005 г / rar-47 KB/ 
2.Методические рекомендации по дифференцированному применению разгрузочно-диетической терапии (РДТ) при некоторых внутренних нервно-психических заболеваниях. - /zip-15 KB/ 
3.  РАЗГРУЗОЧНО-ДИЕТИЧЕСКАЯ ТЕРАПИЯ НЕРВНО-ПСИХИЧЕСКИХ ЗАБОЛЕВАНИЙ (Тезисы научно-практической конференции. Москва, июля 24-25, 1976 г.) - /rar-160KB/
4. РАЗГРУЗОЧНО-ДИЕТИЧЕСКАЯ ТЕРАПИЯ ПРИ НЕКОТОРЫХ ВИДАХ СЕКСУАЛЬНЫХ РАССТРОЙСТВ- С.П. Грошев, В.Т. Кукуев, В.Д. Медянцев /статья/

5.   Конференция по разгрузочно-диетической терапии.  /г. Тюмень 2007г./
6. О ТЕРАПЕВТИЧЕСКОМ ЗНАЧЕНИИ МОДИФИЦИРОВАННОЙ ДИЕТЫ ВОССТАНОВИТЕЛЬНОГО ПЕРИОДА РДТ, АДАПТИРОВАННОЙ К ОСОБЕННОСТЯМ ПИТАНИЯ НАСЕЛЕНИЯ МНР /Г.К. Заирова (Москва)
7."СПОСОБ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ АНОВУЛЯТОРНОГО БЕСПЛОДИЯ ПРИ ОЖИРЕНИИ" 
8. Разгрузочно-диетическая терапия (лечебное голодание) и редуцированные диеты: будущее, прошлое, настоящее (по материалам секции 9-го Международного Славяно-Балтийского научного форума «Санкт-Петербург – Гастро-2007»)
9.Антигипертензивный и другие эффекты разгрузочно-диетической терапии у больных с артериальной гипертензией и ожирением. Н.Г. Ахаладзе, Л.М. Ена, И.О. Лизун - Институт геронтологии АМН Украины, г. Киев
10. Применение лечебного голодания при хроническом бескаменном холецистите. С.А. Буханов, Б.Б. Онтаев. Народный центр г. Шымкент.
Статьи и публикации на тему лечебного голодания.
1. Сухое голодание по Лавровой В.П. /Составитель - 
Югов Евгений Васильевич, Самооздоровительный Центр "РОСТКИ",/ 
2.Сурен Авакович Аракелян. -"Будем жить триста лет?"Труд",          2.10.1984, №6 (6). 

3. Буланов Ю.Б. - Ликвидация ОРЗ краткосрочным голоданием у спортсменов
http://www.golodanieclub.ru/books.htm

----------

Алик (04.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

Спасибо за ссылки. Но вот вы как врач своими словами расскажите примерный курс не сухого голодания. Т.е. сколько дней там и пр. И как это влияет на все органы. (Сухое пробовала сутки в рамках буддийской практики, жёстко).

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Спасибо за ссылки. Но вот вы как врач своими словами расскажите примерный курс не сухого голодания. Т.е. сколько дней там и пр. И как это влияет на все органы. (Сухое пробовала сутки в рамках буддийской практики, жёстко).


Официально курс лечебного голодания разрешается до 40 дней. Второй вопрос не понял, что конкретно и на какие органы?

----------


## Нико

> Официально курс лечебного голодания разрешается до 40 дней. Второй вопрос не понял, что конкретно и на какие органы?


Я имела в виду, не страдают ли от голодания какие-нибудь органы? Ну по тибетской медицине, например.... Не начинают ли выпадать волосы? и пр.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Если волосы отнести к органам, они обычно укрепляются. Выпадение волос у дам, чаще всего, дефицит железа или цинка. 
Понял, нужны противопоказания для проведения лечебного голодания? Они есть в инструктивных письмах. Ссылки выше. С позиций Тибетской Медицины противопоказания описаны в Чжуд Ши, что процитировано в первом сообщении.

----------

